# Mighty Mite or Fred Bear



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

If you could choose between an 00'/01' Bowtech Mighty Mite or an 03 Fred Bear BuckMasters G2 what would it be and why? On the fence about which one to choose.


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Mighty Mite all day long.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

JWHunter said:


> If you could choose between an 00'/01' Bowtech Mighty Mite or an 03 Fred Bear BuckMasters G2 what would it be and why? On the fence about which one to choose.


The Mighty Mite (along with the Tech 29) are some of my alltime favorite bows (I still own a MM). It holds like a bow several inches longer and has speed to burn. If you're a treestand hunter you will love the maneuverability of it. I'm a bit biased here but depending on the cost, I'd certainly pick the Bowtech over the Bear. One thing I would definitely recommend if possible is shooting them both and seeing which one you prefer.


----------



## JWHunter (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks for the input, how do you guys feel about an 01' G3 from Bowtech?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

mighty mite


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

being a huge fan of fred bear and the bear archery company i would take their bow. 
i must qualify that with the fact that i am still shooting a 1981 bear grizzly 2 and see no reason to change bows ,,,untill my cable wears out,,, just can't get parts anymore.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

JWHunter said:


> Thanks for the input, how do you guys feel about an 01' G3 from Bowtech?


Aside from the looks, the G3 was a great shooting bow. I'd still choose the MM over it though.


----------



## Christian (Feb 23, 2004)

Not me, I'd choose the G3 all day long.(Because I am selling it)


----------

